# Cedar planked speckled trout



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Has anyone tried this, was it good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Its got to be. I grill specks all the time, but never slowed it down on a board.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

etrade92 said:


> Its got to be. I grill specks all the time, but never slowed it down on a board.




How do you like to grill it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i saw this on o'neil outdoors and it looked good but....
i ain't paying $4 for a cedar board and i don't like dill on meat.

jack


----------



## TouristRig (Mar 3, 2014)

I do it often and it is amazing. You can buy the boards for a lot less if you watch for sales. Buy an actual plank at HD and cut it up. 
I usually soak the board in water for thirty min, rub the fish down with olive oil, S&P and a little lemon juice. I put the fish on the board and then place on grill. I like the board to actually burn on the bottom for smokiness. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

travhale said:


> How do you like to grill it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




On the half shell. Add mix mayo, tonys, and pepper together. Rub it on and grill on 500 for just a few minutes.


----------

